# Glazed Pork Loin with Cilantro and Garlic



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

Made this this weekend and it was a big crowd pleaser. Cooked over charcoal with some applewood and pecan wood for extra smoke flavor. Leave out the salt in the rub, their is plenty of salt coming from the brine!

Served with Spicy Black Beans with Chorizo and Chipotle Cream on the side. (recipe below)

Paired well with both a Pinot Noir or a Good Zin.

Bon appetit!








*Brine*

1 teaspoon crushed hot red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon boiling water
2 cups apricot nectar
2 cups water
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup granulated sugar
10 garlic cloves, peeled, halved, germ removed, and grated on a Microplane grater

One 6 1/2- to 7-pound pork loin

*Seasoning Blend*

2 tablespoons mild chile powder, preferably Chimayo, Ancho, or Hatch
1 tablespoon sweet paprika
1 tablespoon firmly packed dark brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon pepper
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground fresh black pepper
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon Old Bay Seasoning
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin

*Glaze*

1/2 cup apricot preserves
1 1/2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
3 tablespoons finely chopped cilantro or flat-leaf parsley
1 garlic clove, peeled, halved, germ removed, and grated on a Microplane grater

About 2 tablespoons canola or vegetable oil

Fleur de sel
Finely ground fresh black pepper

1. Place the pepper flakes in a small bowl and pour the boiling water over them. Let sit for 1 to 2 minutes to rehydrate the flakes. Combine all the brine ingredients in a blender, or in a large bowl using an immersion/stick blender. Stir in the pepper flakes and the soaking water.
Place the loin in an extra-large resealable plastic bag, pour the brine over the top, squeeze out any excess air from the bag, and close. Roll the bag to evenly coat the meat. Refrigerate for at least 6 hours, or up to 12.

2. Preheat an indirect barbecue with a drip pan and fruitwood (preferably apple), a ceramic cooker with deflector plate and fruitwood (preferably apple), or a charcoal or gas grill with a box or packet of fruitwood (preferably apple) to 250°F.

3. Combine all of the seasoning blend ingredients.
Place all of the glaze ingredients in a jar with a tight-fitting lid and shake to combine. Set aside.

4. Remove the loin from the brine and lightly pat dry with paper towels.
Sprinkle the rub evenly on all sides.
Using your hands or a brush, evenly, but lightly, coat the loin with canola oil.
Insert a remove thermometer into the center of the meat.

5. Place the loin in the cooker and cook until the internal temperature reaches 135°F, about 1 hour and 15 minutes.

6. Give the glaze a quick shake to reincorporate any ingredients that may have settled. Brush the loin with the glaze and return to the cooker until the internal temperature reaches 145°F, about 15 minutes. At this point the meat will be slightly pink in the center; cook for an additional 5 to 10 minutes for more well-done.

7. Pour about half of the remaining glaze on a cutting board and top with the loin. Let rest for 10 minutes.

8. Slice the meat into 1/4-inch slices. Dredge the slices in the glaze, adding additional as needed to coat the exposed sides. Sprinkle with fleur de sel and pepper.


*Spicy Black Beans with Chorizo and Chipotle Cream*







If you can't find dried black beans, you can use the canned ones if you put them in a strainer and rinse.

*Beans:*

1 1/2 cups dried black beans (about 10 ounces)
2 peeled onions; 1 halved, 1 chopped (about 2 cups)
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon dried oregano (preferably Mexican)
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 links fresh chorizo sausage (6 to 7 ounces casings removed)
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh cilantro plus additional for garnish
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 teaspoons minced seeded jalape&entilde;o chile
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

*Chipotle cream:*

1/2 cup sour cream
1 1/4 teaspoons chipotle-flavored hot pepper sauce
1 teaspoon fresh lime juice


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds mighty tasty ibglowin. Never tried any of that gourmet salt though. Just could neverbring myself to pay more for the salt than the meat I was going to put it on


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

Fancy salt optional!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2010)

Does sound good, the fanciest salt I buy is sea salt with the built in grinder.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

The thing that makes this is the brining and the woodsmoke be it apple or whatever you got. Not the salt!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 28, 2010)

that first pic u got there....the plate itself////what is that made of?


----------



## Dean (Jun 28, 2010)

However, I should put in my 2 cents that good quality salt, doesn't make the water murky when you put it in, and it does make a difference in the brine! Good Kosher salt should be a must in every kitchen. Fleur de Sel, maybe not, but Kosher yes!

I actually have about 15 different kinds of finishing salt, my favorite for meat being smoked salt flakes from "C" restaurant, which is a local fine dining eatery here.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

My SWMBO is a "saltoisseur" if thats a real word....





It's definitely good stuff!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

Thats some pic I uploaded from the recipe from epicurious! Looks like pewter or something doesn't it!



Al Fulchino said:


> that first pic u got there....the plate itself////what is that made of?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 29, 2010)

"Paired well with both a Pinot Noir or a Good Zin."

From the Chateau Michaelena by chance?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2010)

Alas the both the CM Estate bottled Pinot Noir and OVZ are less than a year old so no, still drinking that old commercial stuff. Someday though!


----------

